
Show HN: A Library for Spark DataFrame Using MinIO Select API - y4m4b4
https://github.com/minio/spark-select
======
MeteorMarc
A link to the MinIO project would be handy!

~~~
y4m4b4
[https://github.com/minio/minio](https://github.com/minio/minio) is here

